

Show HN: Oak - dynamic C# and ASP.NET MVC (Rails Inspired) - amirrajan
http://amirrajan.github.com/Oak

======
amirrajan
Just a little bit of background. Oak builds upon ASP.NET MVC, but leverages
the dynamic capabilities of C#. I wanted to create a stack that is
FRICTIONLESS to work with (a concept that is foreign to .Net devs :-P). I've
been working on this project for over a year now and am finally to a point
where "polish" is the number one thing I'm concentrating on. So don't pull any
punches.

------
smarx
This looks intriguing. Thanks for sharing it.

That said, I'm having trouble figuring out what it is. :-) I think the
challenge may be that it's multiple things: a way to generate some code, a way
to create databases, a way to run automated tests, a way to do model
validation, a different "flavor" on top of ASP.NET MVC for things like
parameter binding. I guess I'm wondering how those things relate, which could
be used independently, etc.

I wonder if others are similarly struggling to understand what this is all
about.

~~~
amirrajan
I can see how that can be confusing. Rails is a development stack. It gives
you exactly what's needed to get an app up and running quickly. It also
provides the means to keep the app maintainable. Oak tries to provide that
same experience to .Net devs. These components can be used independently, but
the whole is definitely greater than the sum of its parts.

------
edandersen
This is great stuff but it appears to be simply porting parts of Ruby and
Rails to .NET. Why not just use the original?

~~~
amirrajan
There are just those devs that don't have the privilege of working with
something that isn't .Net. This provides those individuals with a way to
experience frictionless web development in the stack their tied to :-).

